# Zugführung am Stereo



## Jessca (21. März 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mit meinem neuen Stereo  vorige Woche erst mal den Fahrriemen besänftigt hab, habe ich mir das gute Stück heute mal genauer angeguckt. Tja und da ist mir die (meiner Meinung nach) ungünstige Zugführung aufgefallen. Der Zug vom hinteren Schaltwerk geht in nem engen Bogen auf der selben Seite an den Rahmen wo auch die Schifter sind, also hier rechts. Normal sollte doch immer ein schöner Bogen auf die Gegenseite der Rahmenseite erfolgen, oder? Erstens geht die Schaltung meiner Meinung nach schon etwas schwerer und zweitens liegt der Zug natürlich sehr eng am Rahmen an, wegen Scheurstellen. Und dann nicht mal ne Folie dran gemacht. Umwerfer ist ähnlich wobei da der Boden größer ist und dann wieder an der Gabelkrone schleift, auch ohne Schutz. Also so richtig toll find ich das nicht.
Ist das bei allen Stereo so oder hat mein Händler da was gebaut. Und warum ist der Zug zum Schaltwerk am Hinterbau für ca 30 cm offen? Und auch ohne diese Schmutzfanghüllen. 
Also was die Zugführung angeht sieht das an meine Selbstbau HT wesentlich besser aus, durchgehend, keine engen Bögen. Und im direkten Vergleich geht das Schaltwerk, wie schon gesagt, schon etwas schwerer am Stereo.
Wie ist das bei Euch? Stört das nicht? Ist das schon geändert? 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## m.rr (21. März 2010)

ich muss leider bestätigen, dass die Schaltung (XT) bei meinem Stereo auch eher schwergängig ist, obwohl sie die gleiche Pflege bekommt wie die meiner anderen Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (21. März 2010)

noch keine Schwergängigkeiten festgestellt. 

dass alles am Stereo ein bisschen schwerer ist/geht passt einfach zum rad


----------



## derAndre (21. März 2010)

Schwergängig ja! Hab den Schaltzug deswegen auch bereits einmal ausgetauscht - weniger als 1000km gelaufen. Über eine andere Führung hab ich noch nicht nachgedacht. Hast Du ne bessere Idee wie der Verlauf sein könnte?


----------



## Schorty01 (22. März 2010)

Servus,
hatte das selbe Problem und ich hab einfach den Zug am Unterrohr getauscht. D.h. ich hab den den Schaltzug um das Steurrohr herum auf die linke Seite gelegt und die Bremsleitung auf die rechte Seite und unten am Tretlager kreuzen sich die Zuge/Leitungen dann. 
Somit hab ich nen besseren Radius oben am Steuerrohr.
Aber ich finde die Schaltung auch etwas schwergängig...trotz der anderen Schaltzugverlegung! Naja....

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Jessca (22. März 2010)

Na ja da schein ich ja nicht der einzige zu sein. Das mit dem tauschen haut aber nicht so einfach hin. Der Schaltzug muss ja AUF dem Unterrohr verlegt werden weil er ja über dem Tretlager zum Hinterbau geht. Unter dem Tretlager geht bei mir gar nichts lang, außer der Umwerfer-Zug. 
Ne Lösung wäre evtl. den Schaltzug um da Steuerrohr wieder an die gleiche Position zu verlegen und dann gelich den XTR Schaltzug verwenden, der is Teflon Beschichtet. Hab ich am HT auch verwendet, schätze mal das macht schon was aus. Na ich guck mir das noch mal an.


----------



## fatz (22. März 2010)

hab an meinem 06er immer noch den originalzug drin. allerdings mit einem sram x.9 
schaltwerk, bei dem ja der zug eher nach vor weggeht. schaltet nach ca. 8000km immer noch 
top. und ich hab keine angst vor dreck, ganz im gegenteil.


----------



## PeterR (22. März 2010)

Hallo!
Ich hab bei meinem Stereo (The One 2010) gleich mal die Züge gegen Gore Ride On Sealed Low Friction getauscht. Die sind von vorne bis hinten dicht. Allerdings muß die Aufnahmebohrung unten an der Schwinge zum Umwerfer um ein paar zehntel mm aufgebohrt werden. Aber Achtung! Nicht durchbohren!
Die "Schlaufe" um das Tretlager hab ich wie folgt eingestellt:
Dämpfer druckfrei machen, den Hinterbau komplett einfedern und mit Zurrgurten o.ä. festbinden und dann die Schlaufe so verlegen, das zwischen Tretlagerrohr und Zug ca. 1 cm Luft ist. das reicht.
Bei meinem Stereo war die Schlaufe nämlich extrem weit. Da wäre ich früher oder später sicher irgendwo hängengeblieben.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Jessca (22. März 2010)

Und sonst hast Du die original Befestigungen verwendet? Da sind dann die Bögen ja auch nicht anders.


----------



## derAndre (22. März 2010)

Mit dem Umwerfer hab ich keinerlei Probleme. Hängen geblieben bin ich auch noch nicht. Obwohl mehr als genug Gelegenheit dazu war. Mit der Pedale und dem Tretlager dagegen, setze ich sehr regelmäßig auf aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Schwergängig ist bei mir nur die hintere Schaltung aber auch das hält sich in Grenzen. Wenn es sehr mieses Wetter ist und der Schlamm in 5 cm Schichten alles bedeckt wird es auf langen Touren ein wenig nervig.


----------



## _Stefanie_ (22. März 2010)

Die Zugverlegung für den Umwerfer haben wir so gelöst ...









Eine Schwergängigkeit am Schaltwerk kann ich nicht feststellen, vielleicht liegt es einfach nur am SRAM X.0 Werk. 
Die Verlegung hätte jedoch komplett durchgängig sein können.

S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jessca (22. März 2010)

Der Umwerfer stört mich weniger, mir gehts ums Schaltwerk, im direkten Vergleich geht es schon etwas schwerer. Interessant sind die 3 fach Hlater, wo gibts die? Und gibts die 2 fach Cube Halter auch einzeln?
Der Umwerferzug muss bei Dir aber unter dem Tretlager ein ziemlich engen Bogen machen, oder?


----------



## PeterR (22. März 2010)

Jessca schrieb:


> Und sonst hast Du die original Befestigungen verwendet? Da sind dann die Bögen ja auch nicht anders.




Hallo!

Ja, natürlich, aber durch die Besonderheit der Ride On - Züge hast ist die Reibung da drin extrem gering. Das Zugseil ist mit einer hauchdünnen (vermutlich) Teflonschicht überzogen und läuft komplett in einem durchgehenden Kunststoffschlauch, der wiederum im Bowdenzug geführt ist. Und durch die Abdichtung des kompletten Systems mittels Gummitüllen bleibt der Dreck draußen. Ich hatte die Gore-Züge schon bei meinem vorherigen Bike (Cube AMS). Die Schaltung lief immer absolut gleichmäßig und leichtgängig. Das war das erste, was beim neuen Rad hat sein müssen  Und auch hier laufen sie wie geschmiert (übrigens ebenfalls X0)
Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen: Du benötigst auf Grund der Bowdenzuglänge beim Stereo zwei Packungen, hast dann aber einen Satz Innenschläuche und Zugseile als Reserve.

Nette Grüße

Peter

@ Stefanie:
Ist der rot gekennzeichnete Zug für das Schaltwerk oder für den Umwerfer? Wenn für den Umwerfer, dann hast Du ja fast einen Knick! Und das rutscht noch?


----------



## jan84 (22. März 2010)

Hab am Fritzz Schaltwerk und Bremse über die Kettenstreben verlegt. Alles durchgehend. Funktioniert einwandfrei.








@Stefanie: Wie kommt dein Umwerferzug "um die Ecke"?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Tomson (22. März 2010)

Hallo!

Habe ein 09er Stereo mit XTR und XO Komponenten, welches ich auch bei Schnee, Matsch, etc. fahre. Kann mich weder über Schwergängikeit noch fehlende Präzision der Schaltung beschweren...wasche auch manchmal "heimlich" mit Dampfstrahler. Auch die ersten Züge samt Aussenhüllen sind noch montiert.

--> 

Tom


----------



## _Stefanie_ (22. März 2010)

Jessca schrieb:


> Der Umwerfer stört mich weniger, mir gehts ums Schaltwerk, im direkten Vergleich geht es schon etwas schwerer. Interessant sind die 3 fach Hlater, wo gibts die? Und gibts die 2 fach Cube Halter auch einzeln?
> Der Umwerferzug muss bei Dir aber unter dem Tretlager ein ziemlich engen Bogen machen, oder?




Die 3er Satelliten gibt es bei Canyon (Achtung, es gibt unterschiedliche Lochgrößen, die Großen verlangen) 2,95 je Stück. Interessant auch für Vario-Stützen. 
Der Bogen am Tretlager ist grenzwertig, der Bowdenzug schließt bündig mit der unter Kante Tretlager ab. Die Schaltkraft ist normal.
Der Verschleiß wird sicherlich höher sein, als bei der großzügigen Verlegung am Original Cube.


----------



## PeterR (23. März 2010)

_Stefanie_ schrieb:


> Der Bogen am Tretlager ist grenzwertig, der Bowdenzug schließt bündig mit der unter Kante Tretlager ab. Die Schaltkraft ist normal.
> Der Verschleiß wird sicherlich höher sein, als bei der großzügigen Verlegung am Original Cube.




Hallo!

Ich verstehe das so, das Du den Bowdenzug am Tretlager "aufsetzen" lässt. Der Zug steckt also nicht in der Bohrung. Richtig? 
Das ist, finde ich, ziemlich riskant.
Erstens wird das Zugseil an der Kante der Bohrung reiben und sich irgendwann ins Alu fressen oder "aufzwirbeln" und zweitens wird Dir hier jede Menge Dreck reinrieseln, da die Öffnung quasi nach oben offen ist. Die Schaltkraft ist, sag ich mal, _noch_ normal. Was noch dazukommt ist das Risiko, das Du den Zug sehr leicht knicken kannst, sei es durch eine Wurzel o.ä. Dann kannst Du gar nicht mehr schalten.
Ich kann Dir nur raten, wenn das mit meinem Verständnis so stimmt, das wieder in die "ursprüngliche" Führung zu bringen oder aber zu versuchen, den Bowdenzug in die Öffnung zu schieben. Es gibt übrigens im BMX-Bereich flexible Zugführungen, die die "unmöglichsten" Winkel zulassen.
Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Stefanie_ (23. März 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich verstehe das so, das Du den Bowdenzug am Tretlager "aufsetzen" lässt. Der Zug steckt also nicht in der Bohrung. Richtig?
> Das ist, finde ich, ziemlich riskant.
> ...




Danke Peter für deine Fürsorge, aber schau ...


----------



## Jessca (24. März 2010)

Hmm nich schlecht gelöst. Und da Du es ja scheinbar schon ne Weile hast klemmt oder scheuert nichts, oder? Bin gestern nämlich das erste Mal an nem Ast mit dem Umwerfer Zug hängen geblieben und "Dong" waren 2 Klipse der Zughalterung weg. :-( Und ich hab das Teil erst knapp ne Woche.
So toll sich das Stereo auch fährt ein paar Details hätte man bei dem Preis aber schon besser machen müssen.


----------



## PeterR (24. März 2010)

Ok, ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte 

So könnte das auf Dauer funktionieren. Was die Kurve anbelangt dürfte das dem Zugseil nichts machen.

Super Idee!

...muß ich direkt mal probieren...  

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## nordwald (25. März 2010)

@Stefanie: Hast du zufällig die Artikelnummer der Klemmen oder den Namen den Canyon dafür verwendet?

Danke und Gruß

Nordwald


----------



## zeKai (25. März 2010)

Das schleifen an der Gabelkrone hatte ich auch hab einfach wie auf einem Bild von Stefanie zu sehen ist eine Doppelklemme genommen (einfach eine vom Flaschenhalter weg) und den ersten kabelbinder entfernt und das umwerfer Kabel mit an die Hinterradbremsen Führung geklemmt






Man sieht ganz klar die Beschädigung der Gabelkrone. Sieht etwas strange aus wenn das umwerferkabel über den cube Schriftzug geht. Aber lieber so als das es noch mehr die Kabelkrone weg scheuert. (werde die stelle mit nem Lackstift wieder schwarz machen und dann sollte das auch reichen.

Danke an Stefanie für die schnelle praktische Lösung zu diesem Problem  Das ich da selbst nicht drauf gekommen bin. Allerdings werde ich ned das Kabel da irgendwie zwischen den Hinterbau klemmen da ich bisher  keine Probleme damit hatte.


----------



## Jessca (25. März 2010)

Mit dem 3 fach Halter und Stefanies Zugverlegung könnte man schon dem Ideal sehr Nahe kommen. Hab aber auf der HP von Canyon auch nichts entdeckt, na ja mal ne Anfrage dort starten.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. März 2010)

Ich hab das Problem so gelöst:



Eine Klebeschelle von Jagwire mit Rahmenclip oder einen Kabelbinder verwenden.


----------



## derAndre (25. März 2010)

Ich lasse es schleifen. Ich denke nicht das es der Stabilität der Gabel schadet.


----------



## Jessca (25. März 2010)

@ Rammsteinbiker: So ne Kabelschelle hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber wie hält das denn mit dem Kleber? Is ja doch ziemlich in Bewegung der Zug.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. März 2010)

Bisher hält die Schelle gut. Hab allerdings auch die Variante mit dem Rahmenclip gewählt. Da ist das Kabel nicht fest mit der Schelle verbunden und wird quasi nur hochgehalten.
Hängt natürlich auch vom Abstand zum Steuerrohr ab, die Schelle sollte nicht zu nah platziert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Stefanie_ (25. März 2010)

Jessca schrieb:


> Mit dem 3 fach Halter und Stefanies Zugverlegung könnte man schon dem Ideal sehr Nahe kommen. Hab aber auf der HP von Canyon auch nichts entdeckt, na ja mal ne Anfrage dort starten.



Canyon Bestellnummer: A1016905 

Alternative, am Scott Genius sind ähnliche verbaut.

S


----------



## RSR2K (26. März 2010)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt die Info von Canyon das die Satteliten nicht auf Lager sind(Lieferzeit ca. 3-4 Wochen) und nur das Kit verfügbar ist,mit 3x3er Satteliten und 4x 2er für 17,90 zzgl. 5,90 Versand.


Mfg


----------



## es geht auch an (27. März 2010)

mein zug am umwerfer verdreckt total schnell und geht dann immer schwerer.
hab jetzt schon 2mal gewechselt mit kurzem erfolg.
nach 4-5 schlamm touren fängts schon wieder an .....

vor allem die stelle hinterm tretlager am rot eloxiertem nippel, da
wo der zug bis zur befestigung am umwerfer blank zu sehen ist,
kommt besonders viel dreck rein.

gibts da irgendwie eine endkappe für diesen roten nippel? oder sonst eine lösung?
hab jetzt vor dort die xtr endkappen( mit langen enden) drauf zu stecken, aber richtig dicht wird das wohl auch nicht.....
irgendwie unbefriedigend


----------



## PeterR (27. März 2010)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> mein zug am umwerfer verdreckt total schnell und geht dann immer schwerer.
> hab jetzt schon 2mal gewechselt mit kurzem erfolg.
> nach 4-5 schlamm touren fängts schon wieder an .....
> 
> ...




Hallo!

Siehe meine Beiträg Nr 8 und 13 !
 (...oder hier )








Keine Angst! Ich hab den Dämpfer nicht für Euch ausgebaut . Es ist nur der mittlerweile zweite Fox RP 23, den ich 3 Wochen nach dem Kauf des Rades, zurückschicke  ! Der erste war am ProPedal-Hebel undicht, beim zweiten funktioniert das ProPedal-System überhaupt nicht! Keine Wirkung, das Ding federt immer komplett ein und schlägt durch. Hier meinen Vorabdank an Toxoholic's, die mir versprochen haben, den Dämpfer sofort zu reparieren. Mal sehen, wann er zurückkommt.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## es geht auch an (28. März 2010)

@ peter r
danke fürs foto...an so eine ähnliche "abdichtung" hab ich schon gedacht......
deine lösung scheint mir aber die bessere zu sein.


----------



## Jessca (22. Mai 2010)

So hab den hinteren Zug nun ums Steuerrohr gelegt, praktisch parallel zum Bremszug. Schelle für den Schaltzug an der selben Schraube wie die Schelle vom Bremzug, dann läuft der Zug wieder normal. Hinten das freie Stück noch mit Teflonhülle und das ganze mit XTR Zügen. Das flutscht jetzt schon besser, Schaltung geht jetzt spürbar leichter, ohne großen Aufwand.


----------

